# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Прабхава и Вайбхава

## Эдуард

Харе Кришна, дорогой Враджендра Кумар прабху! Пожалуйста примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

В ЧЧ Ади 2.97: ТЕКСТ 97, говориться что: "Проявления прабхава обладают равным Ему могуществом, а вайбхава — только частью этого могущества. Проявления прабхава раскрывают силу Господа, а проявления вайбхава — Его другие достоинства", а в ЧЧ Мадхья 2.20 текст 188 говорится что: "Шри Баларама - это вайбхава-пракаша Кришны..."

Как же так, если вайбхава обладает только частью могущества, то получается что Баларама тоже обладает частью могущества? И Баларама как раз и проявляет именно ДУХОВНУЮ СИЛУ И МОГУЩЕСТВО. Хотя чуть выше из текста 177 мы узнаем что: "У Шри Баларамы и Кришны разный цвет тела, но во всех остальных отношениях Шри Баларама равен Кришне".


Заранее спасибо за ответ.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Затрудняюсь прокомментировать. Возможно опечатка или путаница в терминологии или транскрибировании. Мы знаем известную историю Рамешвары Свами о том, как 17 томов ЧЧ они выпустили за два месяца по приказу Шрилы Прабхупады, в то время как на один том ШБ обычно уходило четыре месяца. При таком марафоне на всех этапах издания вполне могли допустить такую ошибку в терминологии. Лучше это в раздел "Вопросы к ББТ", хотя там сейчас пока нет стабильного отвечающего.

----------

